
Macsyma: A Personal History - fogus
http://esd.mit.edu/Faculty_Pages/moses/Macsyma.pdf
======
wglb
Absolutely fascinating paper about one of the more interesting pieces of
software created, and the people involved with it. Extends from early days of
LISP (back then) through to how culture might influence AI approaches.

------
gwern
What an incredibly horrible interface that is. Here's something which is
readable: <http://esd.mit.edu/Faculty_Pages/moses/Macsyma.pdf>

~~~
fogus
Isn't that the same link as the original?

~~~
gwern
Yes, that's the point. This is the actual PDF which people can now go read
without clawing open their veins from horror & despair with the Scribd Flash
mess. Was my comment really that hard to understand?

------
cpr
I had the privilege of working for Joel in the late 70's (he was the EECS
department chair at the time) sysadmin'ing their student DEC-20 and Lisp
Machines.

A delightful fellow.

